# OLG Düsseldorf: Alters-Check durch Ausweis unzulässig



## Der Jurist (25 Mai 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/59897



> *OLG Düsseldorf verbietet Alterscheck durch Ausweisnummer-Prüfung*
> 
> Das Oberlandesgericht (OLG) Düsseldorf hält Altersüberprüfungen im Web über die Personalausweisnummer für unzulässig. In einem am gestrigen Dienstag verkündeten Urteil verbietet es dem darauf spezialisierten Unternehmen Erodata, pornografische Inhalte im Internet lediglich durch die Eingabe einer Personalausweisnummer in Kombination mit der Durchführung einer Kontobewegung zugänglich zu machen. Vielmehr sei im Sinne des Paragrafen 184 StGB eine persönliche Alterüberprüfung, etwa über das Postident-Verfahren, zwingend notwendig.
> 
> ...



Da war doch was ..... sozusagen des Pudels Kern.


----------



## tuxedo (25 Mai 2005)

Auf der ue18-Website hat der Betreiber bereits eine Stellungnahme platziert. Das Plus-System ist allerdings tatsächlich noch aktiv.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## tuxedo (25 Mai 2005)

Ah Okay. Danke für die Info.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## drboe (25 Mai 2005)

*Re: OLG Düsseldorf: Alterscheck durch Ausweis unzulässig*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Da war doch was ..... sozusagen des Pudels Kern.


Der steckt m. E. in der Tatsache, dass man durch noch so viel elektronischen und per Web übertragenen Schnickschnack letztlich eine Person nicht identifizieren kann. Wenn das aber nicht gelingt, dann hat man auch keine Kenntnis von der Augen- und Haarfarbe, Schuhgröße, Sehstärke, Beruf, ... was auch immer man benötigt oder für wichtig hält. Und man hat eben auch keine valide Information über das Alter. Hinweise, die lediglich mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit zutreffend das Alter bestimmen, genügen dem Gesetzgeber offenbar nicht. Man verlangt Gewissheit. Ich bezweifle nun, dass die gesetzliche Basis solcher Anforderungen verfassungswidrig gestaltet ist oder diese Forderung einer unzulässigen Güterabwägung entstammt. Insofern wird der Ankündigung einer Verfassungsklage entweder gar keine Tat folgen, oder es wird Lehrgeld gezahlt. Am Ende wird der Wettbewerb sich freuen, weil man sich in Klagen verschleisst, während andere das Feld bestellen. Aber gut: es ist ja nicht mein Geld 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (25 Mai 2005)

*Auch interessant zum Thema (und in neuer Aufmachung)!*

http://forum.fachanwalt-hotline.de/

 8)


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2005)

*Umstellung von u18.de*

Aber warum gleich so teuer ? Die Umstellung war zwar konsequent, aber gleich 29,50 Euro ?

Wer soll das denn bezahlen ? Und ist die Konkurrenz nicht billiger ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Mai 2005)

Darf eigentlich jeder Pudel hier einfach seinen Werbelink hinpinkeln?
www.x-ch***.de???


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2005)

*Darf eigentlich jeder...*

Ich denke, ein jeder darf seine Meinung frei äußern, gleich ob`s mainz passt oder nicht!

 :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2005)

Meinungsäußerung != Werbung  :roll:


----------



## Counselor (26 Mai 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Darf eigentlich jeder Pudel hier einfach seinen Werbelink hinpinkeln?


Man kann dem Pudel keinen Vorwurf machen. Das Urinieren eines Pudels ist keine bewußt gesteuerte Aktion.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2005)

Zitat aus einem Adultwebmasterforum:

jepp, das ist die traurige WAHRHEIT!
es wird weiter die gleichen deutschen USER geben und die werden
weiter den gleichen Content bekommen und das ohne AVS.
Nur unser deutscher Staat bekommt eben keine Steuern mehr dafür!!!
Congrats!
Wir schaffen gerade Jugendschutz und Steuern im deutschen BIZ in unserem
Bereich AB!!!
__________________
gruß
T.Fuerst
FIS

www.****.com

zum Thema Jugendschutz:
Wer die Freiheit aufgibt, um Sicherheit zu gewinnen, wird am Ende beides verlieren. (B. Franklin)


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2005)

*"und die werden....*

....
weiter den gleichen Content bekommen und das ohne AVS." 

Und wenn sie intelligent genug sind, sogar vollkommen umsonst!

 8)


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Mai 2005)

*Re: "und die werden....*



			
				Noch ein Gast schrieb:
			
		

> weiter den gleichen Content bekommen und das ohne AVS." Und wenn sie intelligent genug sind, sogar vollkommen umsonst!





			
				Noch ein Brandstifter schrieb:
			
		

> Die bisherigen Vermutungen, intelligente Kinder hätten früher Sex, weil sie intelligenter sind, ist möglicherweise so nicht korrekt; vielmehr ist es anzunehmen, dass diese intelligenter, weil sie früher Sex haben.


Quelle:  "Aktion für Jugendschutz"
kopfschüttelnd (aber nicht diskussionsbereit angesichts dieser unsäglichen argumentativen Redundanz einer gewissen Gruppe von Pseudohumanisten)
aka


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Mai 2005)

Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Tobias Huch, Geschäftsfüher von Erodata, hält *das OLG-Urteil* "und das dahinter stehende Jugendschutzrecht *für verfassungswidrig.* (...)" _[Hervorhebung von kh]_


Kann ein Urteil, dass sich auf ein Gesetz stützt, selbst verfassungswidrig sein? M.E. nicht - das Gesetz schon, das Urteil aber nicht.

Nicht, dass ich das OLG aus dem düsselDORF besonders schätze - aber wer von sich behauptet, juristischen Weitblick und staatstragende Verantwortung zu besitzen, sollte sich entsprechend korrekt ausbellen ... äh, -drücken.

Nix für ungut. Ich mag nur die allgemeinübliche Urteilsschelte ohne Differenzierung nicht, besonders gegen Urteile, die sicherlich selbst diffenziert abgefasst sind ... Warten wir doch mal die Urteilsbegründung ab.


----------



## Qoppa (28 Mai 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ein Urteil, dass sich auf ein Gesetz stützt, selbst verfassungswidrig sein?


O ja - wenn die *Auslegung* des Gesetzes gegen verfassungsrechtliche Normen verstößt ...

Beispiel: unser liebes *Rechtsberatungsgesetz*! 
Die bisherige exzessive Auslegung - mithilfe welcher ja auch das Forum bedroht werden sollte - wurde vor knapp einem Jahr als verfassungswidrig befunden.


----------



## KatzenHai (30 Mai 2005)

Einverstanden.

Aber die Pressemitteilung lässt hier diese Problematik nicht erkennen ...


----------

